# Sams Point Shawangunk mountain range Sunday Aug 10 2014



## ScottySkis (Aug 10, 2014)

Finally got here it ironic because I live closer to here then I do to Mohonk Perserve. So cool temp and scenery wise. Easy hike got their at 9 am. Heard reports of bears but didnt scare me JimD or Cornhead. Although did scare some new hikers but they followed us up. Thanks Jim D for showing me around and getting two hike with the two of you in without snow on ground was very cool. some pictures i will post may or may not have come from my crappy phone.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 10, 2014)

-I may not have fit here in march .


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 10, 2014)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.nature.org/ourinitiative...york/placesweprotect/samspointguidebw-911.pdf









-Ice cave.       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-didnt see this falls yet will next time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[h=2]Ellenville Fault Ice Caves[/h] The *Ellenville Fault Ice Caves* is the largest known open fault in the United States with corresponding ice caves. As a result of the cool microclimate, ice is present throughout the year and more northern plants such as black spruce, hemlock, mountain ash, and creeping snowberry, and bryophytes such as _Isopterygium distichaceum_ are able to survive.[SUP][1][/SUP] It was designated a National Natural Landmark in November 1967.[SUP][2][/SUP]
 There are hiking trails to the ice caves which are open in the summer, but a permit is required to visit the area.
 [h=2]Trails[/h] The Long Path long-distance hiking trail crosses it, eventually reaching VerKeerderkill Falls. A branch leads to Sam's Point (with a view of land for many miles, sometimes as far as High Point in New Jersey), and another to the ice caves, with solar powered lights. Visitors who want to get to Sam's Point have to go through Cragsmoor. Sam's Point Preserve is near the Mohonk Preserve and Minnewaska State Park Preserve.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr Scott


Mr Jim

Mr Buzzard 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr Cliff

Mr dilapidated house
Fun day, what a cool place, thanks for the invite guys, got to excercise and watch the PGA final round guilt free!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2014)

This past Monday sept Labor day I got a really awesoe long hike here. Most miles and hours out from about 9 miles . Scenic lake big falls their . Got out with Jim D and his young son   first hike ever forhim and he was a tropper. Bugs were biting but that the price to pay for a hike like that i gladly pay it over again.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2015)

Bump Saturday May 2 first hike of season with Jim G. 6 miles to really nice waterfalls. Perfect weather wise. We weren't the only ones there but kk it nice to see people being outside to.


----------



## Scruffy (May 3, 2015)

I've hiked Sam's point.. Cool place. I spent a lot of time in the Gunks years ago. Still get there once in a while.


----------



## JimG. (May 3, 2015)

Hiked out to Verkeerder Kill falls and back. Good first hike of the spring. 

Amazing cliff overlooks.


----------

